# cHeCk tHiS oUt!



## Fernando (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=vimeo]http://vimeo.com/20601448[/video]

http://vimeo.com/20601448


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## ascott (Jun 24, 2011)

Very awesome!!!!! I wonder if he realizes he could have died like a hundred times....LOL


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jun 24, 2011)

That was insane!!! Now....for the ride back up....


----------



## Zouave (Jun 24, 2011)

That was SICK! The switchbacks and the three story drop were amazing!


----------



## onarock (Jun 24, 2011)

Psssssss...I can do that.


----------



## stells (Jun 25, 2011)

Thats one video i would love to see...



onarock said:


> Psssssss...I can do that.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 25, 2011)

YIKES! If that's a hill I'd like to see their mountains


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2011)

Neat.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW! I was waiting for him to fall off..lol. He definitely has skills.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jul 19, 2011)

THAT PROLLY TOOK A HUNDRED TAKES,but i aint taking nuthin from him.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

that is awsome you should go to youtube and look up that stuff but with dirtbikes its awsome nice video


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jul 19, 2011)

i think that guys has a few diff videos too.


----------

